#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Poll: where should I go?

## Bettyboo

Holiday time in about a month, so might as well book the flights/hotel.

Only me, I'll be leaving the family at home in Korea...

I wanna go to somewhere I've never been before, just a week or five days to relax, see something new/different, relax, take some pictures, make a travel thread...

Suggestions?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Seychelles was nice. Or go to Mauritius and do some marlin fishing.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Seychelles was nice. Or go to Mauritius and do some marlin fishing.


Sounds expensive and far away, but I will check - never been to either, so could be an interesting option. Thank you.

----------


## Dragonfly

or Maldives,

----------


## Luigi

A week's trip doing the length of Vietnam.

----------


## Bettyboo

> or Maldives,


Sounds a bit couple/honeymoon-ish, doesn't it?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^^Was wonderful 40 years ago when totally undeveloped. Very pricey now.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ if somewhere is gonna be amazing then I don't mind spending more money although the plan was a cheap and quick break. I did consider somewhere like Fiji, more expensive, but could be really interesting. I've never been to Indonesia, so Bali or Lombok or... could be an option although for some reason I've never been particularly interested in Indonesia.




> A week's trip doing the length of Vietnam.


I've only been to Danang/Hoi-An on a 5 day trip, and I really liked it. Lots of flights from Korea, but the problem is that the wife wants to go to Vietnam, so if she hears that I'm going there she may want to tag along...  :Sad:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Sounds a bit couple/honeymoon-ish, doesn't it?


yeah, bring your mia noi, that's what they are for  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> if she hears that I'm going there she may want to tag along..


V̶i̶e̶t̶n̶a̶m̶

----------


## Bettyboo

> V̶i̶e̶t̶n̶a̶m̶

----------


## reinvented

I'm going to assume you've been to Japan and Pattaya is not an option?

1 week I think is too long for Hong Kong and Macau, perhaps do a three stop and add Taiwan if budget allows
or get dillingers trip plan and do cambodia

----------


## Luigi

Week long train ride around China?

I did it years and years ago.

Boat from Chiang Rai to Kunming, train up to Beijing, then Dalian, ferry back to the main coast and train down and around to Yunnan. Sit by the window drinking beer, reading, eyeing up the women and losing money to blokes playing Chinese poker.

----------


## Luigi

Planning on doing a 3-4 week historical trip with the kid in a few years, a big loop through Cambodia, then up along Vietnam, then Laos and Burma before back to Thailand. Bus, trains, local transport.

You can take her on it now if you'd like.

----------


## nidhogg

> Holiday time in about a month, so might as well book the flights/hotel.
> 
> Only me, I'll be leaving the family at home in Korea...
> 
> I wanna go to somewhere I've never been before, just a week or five days to relax, see something new/different, relax, take some pictures, make a travel thread...
> 
> Suggestions?


I am having wicked deja vu.  Did we not just do this and send you off to Philippines?

----------


## Bettyboo

> I'm going to assume you've been to Japan and Pattaya is not an option?
> 
> 1 week I think is too long for Hong Kong and Macau, perhaps do a three stop and add Taiwan if budget allows
> or get dillingers trip plan and do cambodia


HK, Macau & Taiwan could be a good idea - HK&Macau are topping the list. I almost always end up on trips which at least have a beach element even though I don't particularly love beaches; I like the relaxing element.

Cambodia is not on my list other than a trip to the temple complex, but not this time of year; too hot. If I go to Thailand then I'd have to spend at least a couple of days at my house in Nakhon Nowhere, in this heat, I'd rather not...

----------


## Bettyboo

> I am having wicked deja vu.  Did we not just do this and send you off to Philippines?


I'm back from the Philippines, had a really good time and made a thread. We are now 6 months on, it's holiday time again...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Week long train ride around China?
> 
> I did it years and years ago.
> 
> Boat from Chiang Rai to Kunming, train up to Beijing, then Dalian, ferry back to the main coast and train down and around to Yunnan. Sit by the window drinking beer, reading, eyeing up the women and losing money to blokes playing Chinese poker.


Meh...

I've been to Beijing a few times, went round the Forbidden City, Ming Tombs, the Wall, got a train to Ulaan Bataar... I've no interest in Chine really; some amazing places, but no. I'm not fond of Cambodia either.

----------


## nidhogg

^ Ok.  Japan?

----------


## Chittychangchang

> A week's trip doing the length of Vietnam.


On two wheels naturally...

----------


## Dillinger

Hong Kong for sure, especially  if you've never been. 
7 days may be stretching it  but mixing it with Macau sounds a good idea. 
Will be your most expensive option of the places you've listed.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> 1 week I think is too long for Hong Kong and Macau


I agree unless (a) you know someone there, preferably Chinese-speaking and with a car, to guide you around or (b) shopping really gets you off. I had a very good friend there...Senior Superintendent in the Hong Kong police and a good linguist....who ensured several great HK visits over the years. Macau was a great disappointment.

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^ Ok.  Japan?


The wife wants to go to Japan - same issue as Vietnam.

Plus, I'm kinda making secret plans to get over there to watch a rugby world cup game (might take the wife too) although ticket prices are ridiculous; $300+ for a ticket.

----------


## nidhogg

> Hong Kong for sure, especially  if you've never been
> .


personally, not a fan of Hong Kong - and last place I would think of coupled with "relaxing".  Continual low grade aggravation.

----------


## Bettyboo

Edit to add: ^ that has always been a semi-concern of mine, that HK might just be a bit too active and hyper for a nice little break; maybe better for a work trip and a weekend added to that. Having said that, I thought the Philippines might be hyper/dangerous feeling, but it was very relaxing and pleasant.

I'd love to go to Darjeeling, but too far; don't want to piss around with connecting flights for a short trip.

So far, HK and a boat across the bay to Macau seems like the favourite. I will check out hotel prices. Maybe only do 4 or 5 days.

----------


## Dillinger

^ even for 5 days, I'd add Taipei to your list.

If I was you and  in Korea I'd book a multi destination flight,
Korea-Taiwan-Hong Kong-Korea

Who am i  kidding? :Smile: 
 I'd do Seoul-Angeles City- Phnom Penh-Pattaya- Hoh Chi Minh-Wanchai-Seoul and spend a night with a different Asian hoe :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

^ thankfully we're not all sad, pathetic whore mongerers Dill.

----------


## Cujo

I voted HK. Macau is boring unless you're going for the gambling but as has been mentioned you can pop over on the ferry for a bo peep. 
Both visa free for poms.

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Bettyboo

> Both visa free for poms.


Always a good thing...

I could do the mutitrip stuff, tickets are $100 or less for any of these legs. Lots of cheap little airlines and only a couple of hours or less per flight.

----------


## Dillinger

> thankfully we're not all sad, pathetic whore mongerers Dill


Give me that sad and pathetic mongering trip anyday over travellimg around SE Asia  on public transport :Smile: 




> I voted HK. Macau is boring


Thatll probably be the only place he will get to see a beach.

----------


## Dragonfly

Try India, could be a nice place to go for relaxing

HK is too business like, ok for 3 days or for meeting clients or going for a conference

----------


## Luigi

> Give me that sad and pathetic mongering trip anyday over travellimg around SE Asia on public transport


Amen.


Personally I'd be straight to Bang Saen and Triple A Mansion with KFC on speed dial.

----------


## Luigi

Egypt.

A week on the Nile.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Fuck that. Did the one-week Nile cruise. The cruising was done at night and the days were spent on tour buses with jabbering surrender monkeys looking at piles of rocks while the boat festered on a stinking mud flat. Filthy people and country.

----------


## knowsitlike

Trip across Java? Always an interesting country, huge number of natural and cultural sights, fun to be had, not expensive and probably not too bright on the wiferadar

----------


## Dillinger

> Trip across Java?


He's in South Korea...Would cost him about 24 hours on planes and sitting in airports getting there and back.

----------


## Dillinger

Thinking about it, bollocks to Macau and casinos and shitty beaches and Taiwan....

I would opt for 2-3 days looking around Hong Kong, then the rest relaxing on a beach in Palawan.... A  perfect all around holiday.

----------


## cyrille

'cept it could well be bombing it down with rain in a month.

it won't be in bali.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> 'cept it could well be bombing it down with rain in a month.
> 
> it won't be in bali.


Bali the Australians Benidorm,  gets my vote :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

Cornwall is pleasant.

----------


## bsnub

Why is hell not an option?

----------


## Neverna

> Why is hell not an option?


I think that comes under ... "Fuk off & die kunt, we do not care..."

----------


## Norton

Taiwan would be my choice. You could stay there your entire holiday and never be bored. Taipei a modern upscale city with all sorts of great hotels and resturants. Want to get a dose of Chinese history visit the National Palace museum. 

Want beautiful beaches, can't beat the east coast.

Most importantly, some really nice folks.

No visa required for US citizens. Don't know about Brits.

Trust me, you will enjoy without spending a good portion of your holiday running all over the map.

----------


## crackerjack101

Tayvallich.

----------


## Bogon

Get down to Busan and cross over into Japan.

Rent a decent 600cc plus bike and ride for a few days wherever the wind take you.

Can even buy one of those yellow jumpsuits that Bruce Lee and that bird from Kill Bill wore.



They might even do them in orange?

----------


## Luigi

> ^^Fuck that. Did the one-week Nile cruise. The cruising was done at night and the days were spent on tour buses with jabbering surrender monkeys looking at piles of rocks while the boat festered on a stinking mud flat. Filthy people and country.



Fok that. Do it by Felucca. 



Book, beer, sunset, sunrise, coffee. Then begin again.

----------


## Bogon

^ forgot ciggie and poo after the coffee bit.

----------


## baldrick

Taiwan or Hainan maybe

----------


## Switch

> Holiday time in about a month, so might as well book the flights/hotel.
> 
> Only me, I'll be leaving the family at home in Korea...
> 
> I wanna go to somewhere I've never been before, just a week or five days to relax, see something new/different, relax, take some pictures, make a travel thread...
> 
> Suggestions?


Ipswich. Season tickets will probably be cheaper in August.  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> Bali the Australians Benidorm,  gets my vote


At least all those bogans here, means you can get a decent steak. Demand led economy got tourism.

----------


## Maanaam

Go and visit Mandaloopy in Mongolia. Summer.

----------


## Mendip

If I had a week to myself I'd be sorely tempted to go back to Sri Lanka, although I have no idea how the recent bombings may have affected things.

Start at Colombo, a few days heading down the west coast, must stay at a fantastic colonial hotel in Galle, then head back to Colombo inland via Nuwara Eliya (tea area) and Kandy. A week may not be quite enough though.

----------


## Dillinger

> Go and visit Mandaloopy in Mongolia. Summer.


He has a tale about Mongolia and I'm sure he's blacklisted from going back :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

HK, I can't believe you've never been either it's cool.

----------


## kmart

As you've listed HK twice in the OP, I'd definitely do it. Was there in October last year (Tsim Cha Tsui, Kowloon). Loads of stuff to do and see. Great / cheap transport system, etc.  :bananaman:

----------


## cisco999

> Week long train ride around China?


Do the trains have flush toilets?

----------


## Dillinger

> Week long train ride around China?
> 
> I did it years and years ago.


The trains there are a lot different now . They have 60% of the World's high speed rail network

You can get to Beijing from Hong Kong, a distance of 2,500kms in under 9 hours

----------


## Stumpy

> HK, Macau & Taiwan could be a good idea


Done that visit. Good food, nice little restaurants to eat at. easy public transpo. Macau has some really nice casino hotels to toss out some money.  Taiwan has some great bars and there are a few distillers making some damn good whiskey's.

----------


## katie23

I've done HK + Macau in one trip, Taiwan 2x. Among the 3, my fave is Taiwan. I'm not big on shopping or casinos, but HK Disneyland was fun. However, at this point in time, I prefer the diversity of places that Taiwan has to offer. There are cities, countryside, beaches & mountains in 1 small island. Easy to travel by trains too. I traveled around Taiwan for 11 (or 12?) days in 2017. I visited several cities: Taipei, Hualien, Taitung, Kaoshiung, Tainan and Taoyuan. Visited Taichung & Taipei in another trip. Taroko Gorge in Hualien City is worth a visit - get a 1 or 2 day ticket, or join a tour. I made a thread about it but I don't know if the pics survived the photobucket purge.  If it was 5-6 days, I'd do Taipei & Hualien, plus book a Klook day tour to go to Yehliu Park, Shifen & Jiufen (klook dot com). Cheers & happy travels!

BTW, I'll be travelling in Vietnam (North to South) in a few weeks - thnx for the Danang tips.

----------


## Luigi

> Do the trains have flush toilets?


A chick comes along to empty the buckets from the cabin every hour or so.

----------


## Orrens

I've spent time in Portugal and Macau has the same black and white "wave" pavements as mainland Portugal. The ferry trip is good too. I like Hong Kong as its so rubbish and intend to revisit when in Asia.
Bali is officially great with its crazy Hindu architecture and decorations. I am into scuba diving and it has great dive sites such as the Tulamben wreck.

Do you need a sad old fucker to act as your butler ?

Orrens

----------


## Looper

Have you done Nepal Betty?

Khmer GF from 2005 sent me photos of her trip to Annapurna last month which I also did in 2014.

The Himalayas are by far the biggest mountains in the world and their ice capped peaks are a sight to behold.

Truly one of life's meditative and spiritual experiences spending a few hours watching the wisps of micro cloud silently forming and dissolving around the jagged summits.

----------


## Headworx

What about Palau?. I've never been there and HATE travel with a passion but it always gets good wraps, is not too far from SK, and you do very good pictorials so the rest of us can see if it's worth visiting or not  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> Palau


I had to google that one.




> Annapurna


Or show the forum the size of your beautiful smooth pink balls by heading down to Everest just for the landing and take-off at Lukla airport...




I think it may be the officially most dangerous airport in the world with a multiple fatality crash only last month!

If I go back to Nepal, which I surely will, I guess I will go to Everest, having done Annapurna already.

----------


## Lostandfound

Sri Lanka is likely to be very cheap for a few months. No greater risk to life and limb than being a pedestrian in Thailand

----------


## Lostandfound

I flew in and out of Lukla 16 years ago for an Everest Base Camp trek. Far better to fly to Pokhara and trek around Annapurna.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Some great suggestions. 
Everest base camp would be my first choice.

----------


## katie23

Lots of stuff to do/see in HK and Macau. Did a Macau thread and the pics survived the purge: 

https://teakdoor.com/china-korea-japa...ec-2012-a.html

Aside from travelling by ferry, you can now do the trip by land, since the new bridge is already being used. 

Taiwan thread, only a few pics left
https://teakdoor.com/china-korea-japa...ng-taiwan.html

I searched my memory and realized that I've been to HK 3x, Macau 1x and Taiwan 3x. 

In HK, I went to these sites (all touristy) : Victoria Peak, Tsim Sha Tsui, Kowloon, Ladies Market, HK Disneyland, Big Buddha in Lantau Island (+cable car ride), Promenade with statues, New Territories, etc. Wan Chai (didn't go there but Dillinger said night life is good, heh) would be interesting for a guy, maybe. 

In Macau, I went to the Panda Park, Old Taipa Houses, various churches and casinos, Senado Square (Portuguese design), Ruins of St. Paul Church + fortress, Ama Temple, Maritime Museum, neighborhoods in Taipa and Coloane - just wandered in those areas. Lots to see/do aside from the casino-hotels. 

In Taiwan, saw & did many things in my 11-12 day trip. At the end of it, I was glad to just sit in the park and people watch.

If you do HK+Macau, prolly spend 3 days in HK and 2 in Macau. Cheers.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Go and visit Mandaloopy in Mongolia.


Dilly has covered that succinctly, but if you'd like the longer version than please feel free to buy my book: _The Mongolian Swan_.  :Smile: 





> If I had a week to myself I'd be sorely tempted to go back to Sri Lanka, although I have no idea how the recent bombings may have affected things.


As admirers of my Sri Lanka trip thread will know, I do like Sri Lanka, very nice. But, not from here (Korea) and not now (people seem to be killing each other).





> HK, I can't believe you've never been either it's cool.


Yeah, I know, I really should, but just never been interested. A bit like the Philippines before I went, and I really enjoyed that.




> As you've listed HK twice in the OP, I'd definitely do it. Was there in October last year (Tsim Cha Tsui, Kowloon). Loads of stuff to do and see. Great / cheap transport system, etc.


Yes, you're right. But, HK always leaves me a bit cold; not sure why.





> Done that visit. Good food, nice little restaurants to eat at. easy public transpo. Macau has some really nice casino hotels to toss out some money.  Taiwan has some great bars and there are a few distillers making some damn good whiskey's.


Yes, it must be a good trip. &, I am kinda keen on a commonsensical front, but emotionally it doesn't get me excited.






> I've done HK + Macau in one trip, Taiwan 2x. Among the 3, my fave is Taiwan. I'm not big on shopping or casinos, but HK Disneyland was fun. However, at this point in time, I prefer the diversity of places that Taiwan has to offer. There are cities, countryside, beaches & mountains in 1 small island. Easy to travel by trains too. I traveled around Taiwan for 11 (or 12?) days in 2017. I visited several cities: Taipei, Hualien, Taitung, Kaoshiung, Tainan and Taoyuan. Visited Taichung & Taipei in another trip. Taroko Gorge in Hualien City is worth a visit - get a 1 or 2 day ticket, or join a tour. I made a thread about it but I don't know if the pics survived the photobucket purge.  If it was 5-6 days, I'd do Taipei & Hualien, plus book a Klook day tour to go to Yehliu Park, Shifen & Jiufen (klook dot com). Cheers & happy travels!
> 
> BTW, I'll be travelling in Vietnam (North to South) in a few weeks - thnx for the Danang tips.


Enjoy your trip, Katie.

I suspect that Taiwan might suit me better than a HK/Macau trip although if I kept that cheap, I could in theory do both as separate trips...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Do you need a sad old fucker to act as your butler ?


Do you give additional services as required, and do you have nice legs?





> Have you done Nepal Betty?


I am quite upset that you have clearly never seen or don't remember my fantastical trip to Nepal thread... Next time that I pass a child playing with a WW2 aircraft, I will tread on it!





> What about Palau?.


That does look nice, but the flight from here is about the same price as popping back to England (which I'd rather do in some ways).

----------


## Looper

> I am quite upset that you have clearly never seen or don't remember my fantastical trip to Nepal thread... Next time that I pass a child playing with a WW2 aircraft, I will tread on it!


I was mortified at this oversight and eventually found your thread on page 3 of the Nepal travel forum.

I was then horrified to discover that I was actually familiar with the thread so that means my memory could be wearing out prematurely.

I had not forgotten your bum-fondling photo shoot with the Nepalese gay bikers or indeed the closing pillow-shot with wifey hiding behind the hand-mirror.

I wonder if Durbar Square has been restored to its former glory following the earthquake which occurred after both of our visits. It is an epic place.

But still, you really should go and see the actual mountains. It is a lifetime must-see.

I did not find any gogo bars when I was in KTM.

I feel cheated and must return to investigate  :Razz:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I was mortified at this oversight and eventually found your thread on page 3 of the Nepal travel forum.
> 
> I was then horrified to discover that I was actually familiar with the thread so that means my memory could be wearing out prematurely.
> 
> I had not forgotten your bum-fondling photo shoot with the Nepalese gay bikers or indeed the closing pillow-shot with wifey hiding behind the hand-mirror.
> 
> I wonder if Durbar Square has been restored to its former glory following the earthquake which occurred after both of our visits. It is an epic place.
> 
> But still, you really should go and see the actual mountains. It is a lifetime must-see.
> ...


All our memories are going, we're getting older.

Certainly CatManDo is a great place, and I'm glad I went before the earthquake. &, yeah, I suppose the mountain would be nice, but I don't fancy that flight...

----------


## Phuketrichard

IF you have not been;
Maldives just for relaxing and u have lots of spare$$

Burma,  5-7 days will get ya to Yangon, Bagan and Mandalay.   go now before its ruined
Fly into Mandalay- boat to Bagan- overnight vip bus to Yangon- fly out

Darjeeling is fantastic BUT its best to combine it with a ride up from Siliguri  by the toy train

Sri Lanka deserves more than 7 days but 10 would do a nice primer




> Everest base camp would be my first choice.


better go where you wont meet hundreds of other westerns, *"*Langtang Gosaikunda and Helambu trek" 

Did u know u can now take  4wd/motorcycle on the entire Annapurna trek?  Kinda defeats the purpose of trekking when u walk on a road 40% f the time.

----------


## nidhogg

Burma plain of pagodas might be cool to visit.

----------


## laymond

Bathurst island could be a option betty,you can enjoy getting smashed every day on the wine,gunga,karva and the Roo tail stew is to die for.a full body massage will only set you
 back a 6 pack of Vb cans and a couple of smokes.
The only downside is there's No Goats.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Bathurst island could be a option betty,you can enjoy getting smashed every day on the wine,gunga,karva and the Roo tail stew is to die for.a full body massage will only set you
>  back a 6 pack of Vb cans and a couple of smokes.
> The only downside is there's No Goats.


 :ssssh:

----------


## klong toey



----------


## klong toey

You need to release the inner goat.

----------


## bowie

Pretty simple actually - you answered your own question.




> Hong Kong; can't believe I've never been.

----------


## cyrille

Wettest month of the year in Hong Kong.

Good work, everyone.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

> Wettest month of the year in Hong Kong.


Nope. That'll be August, although rainy season has officially started, but where does he mention he doesnt like Typhoons? :Smile: 

Bali, as Cyrille mentioned :Smile:  is nice in June

----------


## cyrille

> Holiday time in about a month











 ::chitown::

----------


## Bettyboo

It is boring, and no flying, but I've never been and could be a relaxing 5 days just a 90 minute very exciting train ride away...

----------


## Bettyboo

The beaches can be a bit crowded.

----------


## NamPikToot

Liked that film.

Bets i thought HK was out as you said your Mrs wanted to go also so you couldn't go alone. Taiwan look favourite, with 5 days only why give yourself loads of travelling headaches.

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm gonna have to decide this week and book something.

Hong Kong is off the list now, but Bali is on the list.

Even though I'd ideally like to go to a country I haven't been before, I am thinking about the Philippines because i really enjoyed it last time and it was good value. I want beech relaxing, bars, reading books and making some research notes. I'll look through the old Philippines thread I did for some suggestions other than PG that I went before (although PG is really nice, as is Manilla, and I wouldn't mind going back there.



Just looking at my old thread, I'd be very happy to go back there again:https://teakdoor.com/philippine-forum...to-galera.html

Although, lots of good suggestions from other folks too:https://teakdoor.com/philippine-forum...ines-trip.html

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm now thinking about a flight to Guam, stay 3 or 4 days then a flight to Saipan and stay 3 or 4 days; haven't been to either, never likely to when I move out of Korea; although either may be a tad boring for too long a stay, it may be interesting to do both. 

Any thoughts? Anybody been to either place. Maybe the flights would cost around $500 in total, accom similar, so maybe around $1500 for a week - quite pricey for a little break, but ok.

----------


## lom

> I'm now thinking about a flight to Guam, stay 3 or 4 days then a flight to Saipan and stay 3 or 4 days


 :tumbs:

----------


## Bettyboo

Return flights to Saipan or Guam are about $250 dollars once I've paid extra for good seats. Make it a 3 flight trip and each leg price goes up and total cost is close to $500... meh. Both places look pretty boring. I might do a 4 day trip to Saipan just to see what it's like.

But, with direct flights, emergency seats, to Cebu at $220 return, that's looking favourite.

----------


## Dillinger

^ isn't it rainy, typhoon, cyclone, hurricane, earthquake season in the Flips right now?

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^ isn't it rainy, typhoon, cyclone, hurricane, earthquake season in the Flips right now?


Blimey, good point, and I was on the second from last JejuAir screen - no wonder the flights were so reasonable... I wanna leave on the 26th June and stay somewhere for a week. Where's gonna be nice?

----------


## Norton

> Where's gonna be nice?


Given recent activity I would definately give a pass on the poll winner.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

A quick look at the Dilly charts shows that the weather is shite everywhere - it's world thunderstorm season!

Fuk it, I'm gonna book 5 days in Saipan, do some reading and a bit of work; if it's sooooo boring I can't stand it then I'll fly to Guam.

Edit: Saipan just looks so shite and boring... 


I need to rethink this - maybe going further afield, maybe even Thailand... Going out to watch a play now, bit of culture, so I'll get back on this mission tomorrow.

----------


## Dillinger

As Cyrille mentioned, it's the best time of year to visit Bali.

Loads to see and do there.

----------


## Dillinger

> April to October is the best time to visit Bali, when there is little rain, low humidity, and lots of sun. Bali is a good year-round destination. There is a wet season but it can still be a fine time to visit Bali. If you want to save money the best months are May, June, and October

----------


## Norton

> Where's gonna be nice?


The best this time of year.



https://teakdoor.com/travel-the-world...ml#post3959467

----------


## NamPikToot

Nice TR6 there

----------


## Dragonfly

SF is awesome!!!

----------


## cyrille

Very high on my list.

----------


## cyrille

> 'cept it could well be bombing it down with rain in a month.
> 
> it won't be in bali.


 ::chitown::

----------


## Dillinger

How long is the flight from Korea. He will be flying back with jetlag :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> How long is the flight from Korea


To SFO 10, 11 hours. Did it every 3 months when I was working in Korea.

----------


## Dillinger

> To SFO 10, 11 hours


Do they fly the other way around the world to do that?
Serious question :Smile: 
Still if I had only 4-5 days like the op i woudnt want any long hauls

----------


## Norton

> Do they fly the other way around the world to do that?


Over the top. Not your question. The route?  :Smile: 




> Still if I had only 4-5 days like the op i woudnt want any long hauls


Nor would I. Bit tongue in cheek suggestion. But, 




> I need to rethink this


How about Kenting beaches Taiwan? Not far, great weather and beautiful beaches. Sure it's changed a lot but I was there in 1966 and found it great.

https://www.phenomenalglobe.com/kent...day-itinerary/

----------


## Norton

Damn. Ignore the obnoxios narrative.

----------


## Dillinger

> Over the top. Not your question. The route?


I meant do they fly East around the globe, instead of West which is a lot shorter when you turn the world map into a sphere.
Have you had a reefer?That'll mess with your head if you have :Smile: 
Gotta come pay you a visit on my next joint, i mean jaunt up there in a couple of weeks. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Googled it




> #1 of 68 ·
> Technically yes most flights between the US and Asia fly over the Pacific. It would be too far round for any current plane to fly eastward from the US to Asia without stopping.


Yep i am that stupid :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@betty - it hasn't been stormy here lately, just a few rainshowers and thunderstorms, mostly in the afternoon. Monsoon season has started. Still, there are days when you're in luck and you get sunshine the whole day (like this past Wednesday - it was a holiday and I hiked). However, it can get very stormy in July and August. 

Anyway, if you're looking at PI again, I would recommend Bohol (or Panglao) island, Palawan (Port Barton or El Nido) or Coron island.

Coton and Palawan islands are better bets since the Western part of the country doesn't get too much rain or storms at this time of year. I was in Coron last year around this time, and the weather was still good. The rains/storms are mostly on the Eastern or Pacific part.

If looking at Taiwan, you can look at Kenting/ Genting National Park (haven't been there but Norton has recommended it, as has Bas Babelas - he mentioned it to me). Hua Lien City is also good for a few days. You can look at Taroko Gorge, walk along the trails, and there's a beach too. The city had a very laid back atmosphere - visited there in 2017.

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks for all the advice, ladies & gentlemen.

----------


## Bettyboo

OK, it has to be Bali - never been, won't be crazy rain and even though the flights will be expensive from here, the hotels, food, etc are cheap, so the cost is all good.

Please give me suggestions for Bali. I'd like relaxing and coffeeshops, but easy walking to beer places, and also a tad of culture. I'm gonna be reading and researching by day and some bar hopping at night. Also, good food would be nice.

Suggestions/advice?



Edit post: bollox to that... $800+ is just crazy money; I can pop back to London for a couple more hundred $$$. I can go for $600 with Air Asia, stopping in Bkk on the way and Manila on the way back, but seems as I hate flying & can get a flight to Manilla or Cebu for $200, I'm tempted to just book up Cebu. Get a hotel for the first two nights and have a look around Cebu City then see how the weather is and get a ferry to one of the islands. Probably just gonna be thunderstorms in the mornings for a couple of hours which is fine by me.

Taiwan/HK/Macau just look boring. Vietnam is too hot and stuffy. Phuket flights are expensive, but maybe a week in Phuket would be ok; a couple of hours of rain a day doesn't bother me.

I'll keep searching for a direct flight to Bali for $600, but I might not be able to find one...

Korea, Busan, Japan are probably as good as anywhere in the region this time of year, so maybe I should do 4 days in Busan then an overnight ferry over to Japan or head up to the North of Japan where the weather should be nice. I was hoping to keep a Japan trip back until the WC final in November...  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Too further confuse you BB.  :Smile: 

https://theculturetrip.com/asia/indo...bok-over-bali/

----------


## nidhogg

There are two main places in my opinion.  Either the beach, mainly kuta, or Ubud in the highlands.

Kuta is more beach, bars and fast food.  Ubud is more laid back, beautiful scenery and culture.  Both have their merits.

----------


## TizMe

I just spent the last week in Kota Kinabalu. 
Must be a shit load of flights coming every day from China & Korea, cos thats 99.99% of the tourists here.
It was a nice enough place to visit and certainly budget friendly.

----------


## Looper

> OK, it has to be Bali


If you have never been to Bali BooBoo then it is a no-brainer. You will have a ball.

Bali is great fun. The locals are amazingly nice folk. Way nicer than Thailand.

----------


## Dillinger

> Bali is great fun. The locals are amazingly nice folk. Way nicer than Thailand.


How many Indonesian wives would let him piss off twice in a year to the Philippines? :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@betty - I've been to Kota Kinabalu and had a great holiday with friends. As Tizme has said, it was good value. We combined it with a trip to Brunei (so we could do 2 countries in 1 trip). Made a thread about it somewhere.

As for PI, the weather has been good lately, just a few rains in the afternoon. But it could change, so caveat emptor. I haven't been to Cebu, but have seen friends' pics - the islands around it are great. I think a friend went to Bantayan & Kalanggaman islands. She did North, central and south Cebu in a week. You can also go canyoneering in Kawasan Falls for the adrenaline rush - if you're into that. Many vids of Kawasan Falls on the Tube.

BTW from Cebu, you can ride a ferry to Bohol and see the tarsier sanctuary & Chocolate Hills (been there). 

Wherever you go, hope you have a great time and see some goats!  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> from Cebu, you can ride a ferry to Bohol and see the tarsier sanctuary & Chocolate Hills


Nice suggestions Katie, but Batty doean't fool me, leaving his wife behind, It's chocolate starfish he'll be researching by day. :Smile: 



> I'm gonna be reading and researching by day and some bar hopping at night






Take your wife to Bali or Lombok you fukkin wrong un :Smile:

----------


## PlanK

I was in Bali last week, it's like a nicer version of Phuket.  Only stayed a couple of days as was just passing through to my target destination of Yogya & Borobodur.  I stayed in Legian (full of drunk older aussies and families) and took a wander around Kuta (full of drunk younger aussies).  Didn't get any further than that but looks like there's quite a few things/trips to do around the place.

----------


## Dillinger

Semanyak is a nice part to stay with high end hotels, nice beach and very few pissed up Ockers. Closer to Ubud and the Volcano's hotsprings too than Kuta.

----------


## Bettyboo

Ok, I'm booked. Or at least the flights are!

I'm gonna get wet (&, I'm not talking pool party...).


(The total price was $224 which includes the exit seats, meals and a mighty 15kgs of luggage...)


I have booked no accom and don't know where to go (or indeed have any ideas), so I'm open to suggestions.

No, Dilly I won't be paying loads for hotels... I'm thinking $50 per night with perhaps some nicer hotels for a couple of nights. I'll likely get the fast ferry accross between the two although I'm also open to the bus over the new bridge. I may have to pop to the doctor to get more zanax...

----------


## cyrille

> I may have to pop to the doctor to get more zanax...


Kind of...been getting that impression.

Glad I didn't bother posting any bali tips when you requested them.

----------


## Norton

> I'm open to suggestions


Son in law was there few months ago. Stayed at Mini Hotel Causeway Bay. Said good value.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks, Norton, I'll have a look.

I hope there's some racing on as it's been years since I've been to the horses.





> Glad I didn't bother posting any bali tips when you requested them.


I'd really like to go, but the prices at the moment are $800 from Korea - I'll go another time.

----------


## OhOh

It'll be great, enjoy yourself.

----------


## Dillinger

> No, Dilly I won't be paying loads for hotels


 50 bucks a night in Hong Kong? :Smile: 

I’ll dig some hotels out for you tomorrow and explain where everything is, you don’t wanna be in New Territories though.
cheaper will be Wanchai mate and a great base for Macau
i will even show you what bus to take :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> 50 bucks a night in Hong Kong?


That was amusing.

----------


## Norton

> Son in law was there few months ago. Stayed at Mini Hotel Causeway Bay. Said good value.


He said about 1,500 baht. Appears about right.

https://www.booking.com/hotel/hk/min...=total;ucfs=1&

----------


## OhOh

My father always introduced his hobby of collecting pictures of kerb stones into his holiday-time conversations at the bar. You'd be amazed at the number of photos, in those days, he was given by other holidaymakers to add to his non-existent collection.

----------


## Luigi

^ My mother would put sand into an old film canister and take it home. Got nice little open glass things on a bedroom windowsill with orange sand from Petra, red sand from near Uluru, yellow sand from next to the pyramids, volcanic sand from Yellowstone, white sand from Krabi etc etc. Kinda cool actually and I'm sure they bring back good memories.

----------


## Bettyboo

Norts hotel is perfect, I'll stay there for the first two nights because it's on a subway, so easy to get from the airport, and it's right on the Happy Valley racecourse which has night racing on my first night - should be a lot of fun! I've always wanted to goto night racing in Hong Kong...  :Smile: 

&, at 1000 baht per night, it's cheap as chips. 






I want a bit of relaxing on a balcony looking over the beach in Macau, doing some research, so I've booked here for a couple of nights, a bit pricier:




That gives me a couple of nights somewhere else in HK - open to suggestions/ideas, and a day/night in the old town of Macau probably at this place as it has a nice location: https://www.agoda.com/en-gb/ole-lond...e=0&tspTypes=9

----------


## Bettyboo

> 50 bucks a night in Hong Kong?
> 
> I’ll dig some hotels out for you tomorrow and explain where everything is, you don’t wanna be in New Territories though.
> cheaper will be Wanchai mate and a great base for Macau
> i will even show you what bus to take


I know $50 is top dollar, but I'm splashing out this trip...

As luck would have it, the hotel I booked for the first two nights is just in/at/by Wanchai... Tell me what to do and where to go, Dilly.


These ladies pretty much seem to be doing my trip, even starting at the same hotel and ending over in Macau... Looks good:





What's interesting to do over in Kowloon?

----------


## OhOh

> should be a lot of fun! I've always wanted to goto night racing in Hong Kong


I don't know if you are able to these days but when we were in Calgary many years ago, my then wife was employed as a harness racing trainer. 



We quite often went to the evening meets and went around the stables to  see the horses being harnessed up etc. They might offer them in Hong  Kong. If they do go and see the animals close up, the horses and the  drivers.

Those highly strung beasts were just itching to get out  on the track and perform. Sweating, stamping , they new what was coming.  Pampered, primed and occasionally prodded, they only wanted one thing,  to get out on the track  get to the front and stay there. The best  drivers knew how to hold them back, keep them out of trouble and break  through the pack for the winning sprint along the last back straight and  turn, passing the tiring leaders just before the finishing post.

After  the stable visit we would take our seats in the grandstand and eat and  drink until the racing started. Going fairly often and knowing who the  best trainers and drivers were we amazing to many of our friends with  our winning betting streaks.

The best drivers only piloted the  best horses so betting on them usually paid off, making the meal and  drinks "checkbin", inconsequential.

She worked at the farm mucking out the stables, feeding, watering etc, but her best job was exercising them the around the training oval. 

Perched on the buggy, her legs splayed along the rails, either side of the horses rear end and her face inches away from the flashing rear hooves. Looking as if she was pulling with all her might to stop them, they flashed around the oval only to be slowed down slightly for the bends. The horses returned steaming and shaking, she shattered and covered in mud from head to toe, but ecstatic with fear and relief.

She went off on the circuit in western Canada, but returned after a week, only making it to Saskatoon. Living out of a horse van and living with the other "stable hands" wasn't what she wanted.

----------


## Bettyboo

^  interesting stuff, I owe you a green, but out of ammo...

I used to ride horses back in the day, had to go to the bloody stables twice a day through my secondary school years looking after the bastards (paid off in shags though...), and I used to love 2,000 Guineas day at Newmarket.



The Plan:

Day 1: morning flight to HK, get the train to Wanchai, check in, have a bit of lunch and a stroll around then go to the evening races at Happy Valley.
Day 2: up the hill on the tram, look around Hong Kong island then have a look around Wanchai riverside of an evening; I might drink a few beers; maybe a ferry across to Kowloon for a looksee... Same hotel.
Day 3: mini hotel Central: two days relaxing around Mount Davis, Victoria Peak and the University area, doing some work in cafes, etc. &, anything else that takes my fancy.
Day 4: mini hotel Central: (very close to the pier for the next morning's ferry).
Day 5: have a nice breakfast, get a late morning ferry to Macau, check in to Ye Ole London Hotel, have a bit of lunch then off to the races again; a twilight race night in Macau!  :Smile:  
Day 6: look around Macau old town and sights in the morning, and have a looksee at the casinos in the afternoon/evening.
Day 7: down to a beachside hotel to relax and do a bit of work (actually, I'll be fitting in a couple of hours of work every day; probably over a morning coffee).
Day 8: fly back to Incheon in the early hours and be home for the wife to cook me up a nice lunch.

Everything's paid up, and I'm budgeting about $100 US per day spending money (I'll have my credit card if that goes out the window...); I'm planning to relax rather than party; street food and cafes with a few beers here and there.

I'm quite looking forward to it although I'm open to suggestions, especially for days 3 & 4...

----------


## Looper

^^^
Aileen is a kind of weird looking chick - in a good way.

Strange and possibly perfect face for blowing a full load of man batter onto and getting her to tilt her head side to side and try to get the drips to run into her mouth.

----------


## Norton

> Norts hotel is perfect


Hope so but if not don't blame me. Blame my Swiss son in law.  :Smile: 

My first visit to HK was in 1966. Stayed in a 3rd floor room of a whore house in Wanchi. Learned to play mahjong there. Was schooled by the ladies who practiced their trade and lived in the building. Tuition was a bit steep for a poor USN lad but is one of my fondest memories.

Enjoy your trip BB.

----------


## katie23

@betty - congrats on your decision, HK + Macau are easy-peasy choices. Re: HK, there's the Big Buddha near HK Disney. You can go by cable car (maybe 1 way), then bus or ferry on the return trip. If you're feeling athletic, you can hike up/down the path - I saw the stairs/steps on the mountain from the cable car & there were hikers. You can also go to Ladies Market for some shopping or sightseeing Chatuchak style (which I liked). Terry & BLD put up good threads about HK, to my memory. 

For Macau, there's the old Senado Square, the church ruins, the fortress & museum near the church, Ama Temple & Maritime museum, Panda Park - which is some distance from town, if you're interested in that. If you like bright lights, there's a lights show during evenings outside the Venetian Hotel and (I think) the Wynn Hotel. For more info, see my Macau thread - I did a lot of sightseeing in the days I was there. 

Cheers and happy travels!

----------


## Dillinger

That hotel is a shoe box and probably caters for the Happy Valley jockeys :Smile:  tbf most are in Hong Kong, hopefully it doesnt piss down and you only need it to sleep :Smile: 

If on a budget the airport express  bus is the cheapest way to get to Causeway Bay and you just stay on one transport. Only takes an hour. Get the A11 and get off at Sugar Street then its only a 5-10 min walk to hotel.

In Causeway Bay you have the horse racing as you've said, also the huge Times Square mall and loads of boutique malls.
Your hotel is only 500 metres from a snake soup place. I never tried it but it gets good reviews. They do a good sausage too
https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...Hong_Kong.html

In Wanchai steer clear of any bars with curtains. There will be mamasans outside trying to drag you in. Full of skanky brass, mainly Philippinians and Thai  and humungous drinks prices.

There are normal bars there though, like Churchills and the Queen Vic and a big expat community.
The best place for bars and nightlife without the vice is Lan Kwai Fong in Sheung Wan not far away. Incorporate a trip round those bars and restaurants with your Victoria Peak trip which is near.

Things to do in other areas
Watch the Symphany of Lights where loads of the buildings near where you are on Hong Kong Island do a light show , so get across the Bay to TST to watch it or even better go out on the bay in an old Chinese Junk. Its on every night from 8pm



South East from where your hotel is if you are feeling a bit Katie, you can go hike the dragons back, not Katie's, the mountain :Smile:  Its quite easy apparently after the first 250 steps :Smile: 
And only 7kms
https://www.crawfordcreations.org/dr...ail-hong-kong/

Chungking Mansion is a cheap place to stay in TST according to DJ Pat. It also hosts the most expensive YMCA in the world but jas great views of the bay. Theres an Avenue of Stars in TST too like Hollywood's but you'll do well to know more than Jackie Chan and Bruce Lee.

Other cheap areas to stay are Mongkok and New Territories. Nid stayed at the latter and said he'd never go back to Hong Kong.  :Smile: 
Mongkok is meant to be worth a look though.

Have a great time

----------


## Dillinger

> My mother would put sand into an old film canister and take it home. Got nice little open glass things on a bedroom windowsill with orange sand from Petra, red sand from near Uluru, yellow sand from next to the pyramids, volcanic sand from Yellowstone, white sand from Krabi etc etc. Kinda cool actually and I'm sure they bring back good memories.


Didnt you have a camera or a fridge? :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> I'm quite looking forward to it although I'm open to suggestions, especially for days 3 & 4..


Head over to TST,  explore the Chungking Mansion area..

Both the Science and History museum are good value, especially in the rain :Smile: 
https://theculturetrip.com/asia/chin...tsim-sha-tsui/

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks, Dilly - lots of good advice there.

----------


## Bettyboo

> If on a budget the airport express  bus is the cheapest way to get to Causeway Bay and you just stay on one transport. Only takes an hour. Get the A11 and get off at Sugar Street then its only a 5-10 min walk to hotel.


I was thinking the airport express travel pass (one way) with 3 days MTR will see me through - at about $35, that's done and dusted...

My budget is around US$100 per day spending money (all the travel and accom are paid up excluding the ferry, but that's only about $50, so no worries), but if the mood takes then the UK cards can be abused... My Korean bank card never works in other countries which is probably a good thing.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Hope so but if not don't blame me. Blame my Swiss son in law. 
> 
> My first visit to HK was in 1966. Stayed in a 3rd floor room of a whore house in Wanchi. Learned to play mahjong there. Was schooled by the ladies who practiced their trade and lived in the building. Tuition was a bit steep for a poor USN lad but is one of my fondest memories.
> 
> Enjoy your trip BB.


Sounds like good days. After doing a bit of research, I'm thinking I like HK more than I previously thought...






> @betty - congrats on your decision, HK + Macau are easy-peasy choices. 
> 
> Cheers and happy travels!


Thanks, Katie - I'll be looking over your thread to get some ideas then I'll do a poor imitation photothread of my own!

----------


## Chico

> Head over to TST,  explore the Chungking Mansion area..
> 
> Both the Science and History museum are good value, especially in the rain
> https://theculturetrip.com/asia/chin...tsim-sha-tsui/


Chungking mansion is an experience never to be forgotten,tell the wife to wear a fortified bra,they play elbow tit there LOL

----------


## Dillinger

Eatigo is in Hong Kong by the way Betty :Smile: 
Download the app to your phone. 50% off your food bills at some nice restaurants

----------


## Dillinger

> I was thinking the airport express travel pass (one way) with 3 days MTR will see me through - at about $35


Ahh 35 USD not HKD.

That a11 bus is 40HKD, a little over  5 USD each way. free mrt for 3 days sounds good though
https://www.hongkong.net/transportat...om-airport/bus

----------


## NamPikToot

> 50% off your food bills at some nice restaurants


Dinner at 9am?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^Erm.. Wouldnt that be breakfast? :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I wonder if there will be any demonstrations going on when Bettys there :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> I wonder if there will be any demonstrations going on when Bettys there


Hope so. Could use another good travel thread.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Ahh 35 USD not HKD.
> 
> That a11 bus is 40HKD, a little over  5 USD each way. free mrt for 3 days sounds good though
> https://www.hongkong.net/transportat...om-airport/bus


Yeah, I budget in US$.

100HK$ is around 15,000 won which is what my double whopper meal costs me once I add some bacon and a side order of nuggets... I may be wrong, but the prices of food and travel look cheaper than Korea; my 55 minute train ride from Daejeon to Seoul costs 150HK$...

----------


## katie23

> I wonder if there will be any demonstrations going on when Bettys there


Go Bettyboo, the intrepid TD travel and news correspondent!  :Very Happy: 

Will just put this vid in case anyone's interested. It's about Jomalig Island (homalig, Spanish pronunciation) in PI. It's been featured in one travel /news show (KMJS) and here's another travel show which visited it - newly uploaded on the Tube
. It's still relatively unspoiled and there are a few resorts with a/c, if one wants the mod-cons. Language is in Tagalog-English, so you'll be able to catch a few words here and there. Or just skip the words and see the beaches and seafood (golden beach, white sand beach, rocky beach). It's on my bucket list - just need to coordinate time & leave breaks with friends. A colleague went there last Easter break - she said there weren't enough boats since they're not too ready to handle mass tourism yet, and the port was chock full of ppl. Traveling around the island is via motorbike taxis. 

Cheers!

----------


## Headworx

> _Philippinians_


Yeah, keep an eye out for them  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> then off to the races again; a twilight race night in Macau!





> (I'll have my credit card if that goes out the window...)


Do they have windows at the racetrack and casinos, take cash to both and go back to the hotel when it runs out.

The "waitresses/waiters" can get awfully attractive whether in Hong Kong, Macau or Bangkok. Especially after too many complimentary drinks.

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks to everyone for their support. 

I'll take care at the races, go out with $100 and just spend that, same if I go to a casino (which I probably will); $100 to lose. I've worked pretty hard over the last 6 months, so I don't mind blowing out some $$$ while having some fun. I put about US$1500 aside to spend this trip, I can afford that, so I'll spend it and have a good time. Actually, I'm really looking forward to the food, as well as getting the train up the hill, maybe a junk/HK ferry across the bay, relaxing in the famous little parks, seeing HK by night, the night time races should be mad fun, slower pace of Macau's old town, the tackiness of Vegas Chinese style, the turboferry from HK to M, lots to see and do. Can't believe I haven't been before...

----------


## Yuki Wubb

Hahahaha you are welcome to HK. My boyfriend plays at The Wanch sometimes and if you like to you can come here and have fun.

----------


## NamPikToot

Your Mrs is going to have another pooch waiting for you when you get back - that will be her message that its your last solo trip.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Your Mrs is going to have another pooch waiting for you when you get back - that will be her message that its your last solo trip.


She did make some disgruntled noises, it has to be said, but I have sold her on the idea that every 6 months I do a one week holiday alone to somewhere I've never been before. She is welcome to come on one of them if she wants...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Hahahaha you are welcome to HK. My boyfriend plays at The Wanch sometimes and if you like to you can come here and have fun.


Thanks, I might pop there - looks interesting.

----------


## fishlocker

Ok, I may tag along.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Ok, I may tag along.


You're very welcome. I'm staying in the area on the 26th, 27th, 28th and 29th - any day suits me. My plan is the racing tomorrow night (might sneak into the Stable Bend Terrace), but pretty much free the other 3 nights...  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

HK alone, that's quite a lame trip when you have so many options out there

what about Laos, LamChaBang, a UNESCO classified historic city

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by Yuki Wubb
> 
> 
> Hahahaha you are welcome to HK. My boyfriend plays at The Wanch sometimes and if you like to you can come here and have fun.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I might pop there - looks interesting.


Odds on 'Yuki' being a cat-fishing middle-aged man: quite high.

Commensurate odds on Betty being bound, ball-gagged, and violated goat stylez after meeting 'Yuki' and 'her' boyfriend: also quite high.

----------


## Bettyboo

/\ I hope so...


First impressions - great place; loving it. Quite a long trip, started from home 11pm last night. So having a quick kip then heading to the racetrack. 

Airport experience, excellent. Express train into HK, excellent. New sim for Hk, Macau and China, excellent. First lunch, 6 dollars us and excellent. Little walk around, excellent. Hotel, excellent. 

Taking lots of pics, so I'll do a photothread when I get back to Korea.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I hope so...


 :smiley laughing: 

Well they aren't astronomical odds.

If correct 'Yuki', strangely and perhaps damningly for TD, would be far from the first middle-aged bloke pretending to be an Asian woman on this forum.

----------


## katie23

Happy travels to you, Betty!

@ant - I guess Betty, BLD, Terry and AO (who I've all met) can say whether I'm a white bloke pretending to be an Asian bird.  Bloke and bird - the lingo that I picked up from TD! Heh...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

^ You could prove it with some full frontal hiking photos Katie.

Its common knowledge that male climbers get erections due to altitude and blood pressure.

Well thats what I told the last tour group :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> @ant - I guess Betty, BLD, Terry and AO (who I've all met) can say whether I'm a white bloke pretending to be an Asian bird.


Never any doubts there Katie I've seen the proof myself.  :Very Happy: 

There have been a disturbing amount of forum cross-dressers though, a few of them the same guy.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Are all  those folk  resident in places like Hong Kong, Singapore, Monaco and Bournemouth? :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

Yes, the 'ladies' I'm referring to are usually resident in such places.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

^ By chance, have you PM'd these 'ladies' any  beefcake pics? :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

:smiley laughing: 

No but that's not to say they don't have a collection of 'beefcake pics'. Stuck to their wall. That they stare at every night. And frig themselves over whilst muttering something about grunting and groaning in the gym...

 :Sad:

----------


## taxexile

bb, recommend you visit tai o, the unique fishing village at the far end of lantau island. boat and bus trip. use public transport, dont bother with a tourist tour. 

in macau, once away from the casino area  and the hordes of chain smoking spitting chinese, walk the residential avenues and parks and enjoy the cafe culture there. 

enjoy.

----------


## Dillinger

Where's Betty?

I see the Chinks are trying to smash through the Government's HQ right now  :Smile: 

He should be home now, wonder if he's still there or something happened in a Wanchai brothel or he lost his shirt at Happy Valley or wifey's upped and left with his iMac :Smile: 

#PrayforBetty

----------


## Dragonfly

probably lost in some HK whorehouse,

----------


## Switch

> probably lost in some HK whorehouse,


You could do everyone a favor by going anywhere with no internet. Trolling, useless waster. No wonder the French and Belgians are outcasts everywhere they go.

----------


## Bettyboo

All of the above, Dilly...

Many many pics. In Macau, spent 3 dollars in a big Chinese casino before I got bored and left. Quick observation, don't bet at the track in HK or Macau... Just slipped into a Filipino place for a beer and bite to eat... Fly back on the early hours of 4th.

----------


## Norton

Drop by the Legislative Council Building. We need on the scene reporter.  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

Carsaig

----------


## Dragonfly

> You could do everyone a favor by going anywhere with no internet. Trolling, useless waster. No wonder the French and Belgians are outcasts everywhere they go.


Chass, before you post in the morning

take a shit, get up from your bed, and have a cup of coffee, all in that order of course, crazy old man  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> Chass, before you post in the morning
> 
> take a shit, get up from your bed, and have a cup of coffee, all in that order of course, crazy old man


Thanks for the green repo. It didn’t match the comments, so I guess you fucked up again. Bwahahahaha

----------


## Phuketrichard

> All of the above, Dilly...
> 
> Many many pics. In Macau, spent 3 dollars in a big Chinese casino before I got bored and left. Quick observation, don't bet at the track in HK or Macau... Just slipped into a Filipino place for a beer and bite to eat... Fly back on the early hours of 4th.


best filipino food  ate was in HK<Go to PI and it all sucks
hit the horse racing over in Happy valley, great way to spend the day watching the locals

----------

